# Changing motherboard's bios chip.



## kalam_gohab (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello guys. 

It all started with me playing bfbc2. Then out of the blue, pc was showing some vertical colourful lines. I thought it might be some problem with gpu. I reassembled it, tighten all the cables and refixed my Gpu. 

When I turned on my pc, it was displaying corrupt bios. So, I reflashed the bios using flash drive but of no use. My pc isn't starting. 

Hence, I decided to go to various repair shops(most of them don't even know what they are doing) which was in vain. 

So, now I am thinking of changing the bios chip by buying it from eBay, 

BIOS Chip Asus M3A32 MVP Deluixe M3A78 cm M3N78 Am M3N78 Em | eBay

My configuration :
Asus m3n78-em 
Amd phenom x4 9650 
Sapphire 7850 HD
Dell s2240l
Corsair 600w psu 
2 2gb DDR2 RAM 
(no warranty) 

But Iam skeptical over two facts:

1) will my motherboard get fixed? As I can't risk money on failed bios chip 
2) even if My motherboard got fixed, will my pc display those vertical lines after connecting my gpu.? ( Most of my friends are telling me that it's motherboard problem) 

So I need suggestions guys, is it worth to change the bios chip and taking the risk? And what if it's the gpu problem?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 5, 2015)

You can't reshoulder the bios chip yourself. Either you sent it back for rma or show it to a motherboard repairing professional.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2015)

^it has a replaceable bios chip. 
 [MENTION=137025]kalam_gohab[/MENTION] : buddy, no one can say for sure if the bIOS chip will work without a hitch. it was designed for flashing from usb drive. if that does not fix it, it will be difficult to make sure that a replacement chip will work. 

and then there is the question of whether the chip you are buying is really an original one, with the proper firmware. 

my suggestion would be to go for a complete system upgrade [the mobo/system is OLD] if that can be within your limits. if not, then its entirely up to you if its worth the risk and effort in replacing the chip.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> ^it has a replaceable bios chip.
> [MENTION=137025]kalam_gohab[/MENTION] : buddy, no one can say for sure if the bIOS chip will work without a hitch. it was designed for flashing from usb drive. if that does not fix it, it will be difficult to make sure that a replacement chip will work.
> 
> and then there is the question of whether the chip you are buying is really an original one, with the proper firmware.
> ...


Okay. And the vertical colored lines showing up on my screen? Is it due to corrupted bios or GPU problem.? 

And if it is the GPU problem, then I am dead lol. I don't even have warranty for that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 5, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Okay. And the vertical colored lines showing up on my screen? Is it due to corrupted bios or GPU problem.?
> 
> And if it is the GPU problem, then I am dead lol. I don't even have warranty for that.



It is GPU problem as I used to get such problem with my HD 7850 2 years ago and I sent it to RMA...

My GPU is Sapphire HD7850 2GB...


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 5, 2015)

Omg. I don't have warranty for my card .. Is there any way to repair it?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2015)

you can try reseating the GPU heatsink with good quality TIM. youtube some videos for proper method. 
Although if its the GPU chipset, then no chance.


----------



## jeniscott (Jun 13, 2015)

Most are NOT soldered to the board and CAN be replaced. you're only going to get a replacement from the motherboard maker.


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2015)

Take your motherboard to Rashi peripherals / Digicare service center. They offer repair [ of-course fopr a price ] service for Asus motherboards AFAIK. But before doing anything just dimantle everything from motherboard like cpu / HDD / gpu etc. Clean everything good and put them all back together one by one. I mean connect only the most basic components for checking like connect only VGA cable with motherboards onboard VGA port and only PSU and KB just for checking. DO the same with memory modules and connect only one at a time and test both slots with every single memory modules you have.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 18, 2015)

topgear said:


> Take your motherboard to Rashi peripherals / Digicare service center. They offer repair [ of-course fopr a price ] service for Asus motherboards AFAIK. But before doing anything just dimantle everything from motherboard like cpu / HDD / gpu etc. Clean everything good and put them all back together one by one. I mean connect only the most basic components for checking like connect only VGA cable with motherboards onboard VGA port and only PSU and KB just for checking. DO the same with memory modules and connect only one at a time and test both slots with every single memory modules you have.


I called rashi peripherals and they said that they don't undertake repairs which are out of warranty. Especially motherboards and gpu.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2015)

ok, then leave it and follow the other parts as I've posted above if you have not already. If possible borrow a gfx card from some friend to test the pc. See what happens.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 19, 2015)

I am a bit skeptical about that being a new one, though there is a possibility of them sourcing the chip from motherboards. But if it goes kaput, you will be screwed big time.
And, I'll suggest not to try someone else's hardware, since you don't know for sure what component has given up. Once, my mobo died. I got a friend's mobo, hooked it to the psu and that too died. So,I ended up buying  two mobos, and a ram stick too for that guy, since his was ddr and the mobo was ddr2.


----------

